# Dillo port mixed up



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 14, 2010)

I don't know what to do now.

I went to make the Dillo port and it went through a number of downloads and took some time doing things as usual. Near the end it asked if I wanted to use wget and I said yes. It then promptly stopped and gave an error similar to the one at the end of my post. My response was to make clean and try again. I have tried the following:


`# make clean`
`# make deinstall`
`# make rmconfig`

Nothing works. The only change is that it does not go through the motions of an install and only gives the following:


```
# make install clean
===>  Installing for dillo-0.8.6_6
===>   dillo-0.8.6_6 depends on executable: wget - not found
===>    Verifying install for wget in /usr/ports/ftp/wget
===>  wget-1.12_2 GNUTLS and OPENSSL are mutually exclusive, enable at most one of them.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/wget.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/dillo.
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2010)

`# cd /usr/ports/ftp/wget && make rmconfig`

That will remove the config options from wget. Then select either GNUTLS *or* OPENSSL but *not* both.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 14, 2010)

Interesting. I had not yet installed *wget* and was concerned that it didn't work. Now it does, and *Dillo* does too. Thank you very much SirDice!


----------

